# Welche Reihenfolge für Wasserkühlung



## Black_Beetle (24. Januar 2010)

*Welche Reihenfolge für Wasserkühlung*

Hallo

Ich habe eine Pump, AGB, GPU, CPU und RAdiator.

In welcher Reihenfolge lass ich was durchlaufen?

Ist egal oder? Hab Radiator > GPU > CPU > AGB > Pumpe > Radiator

Sollte ich besser erst CPU und dann GPU weil GPU ja wärmer ist?


----------



## DAEF13 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Reihenfolge für Wasserkühlung*

die Reihenfolge ist im Prinzip völlig egal.
Das Wasser fließt (bei genügend Pumpenleistung) so schnell an den´Kühlflächen vorbei dass es quasi keinen Kalt und Warm-Punkt im Wassergibt. D.h. Die Differenz zwischen dem wärmsten und kältesen Punktist so gering dass es sogut wie keinen Vorteil durch eine andere Reihenfolge geben würde.


----------



## flipp (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Reihenfolge für Wasserkühlung*

Immer AGB - > Pumpe, rest ist egal


----------



## dorow (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Reihenfolge für Wasserkühlung*

der Meinung kann ich mich nur anschließen. Ich habe in meinem System zwei Wassertemperatur Sensoren und kann zwischen ihnen nur einen Temperatur unterschied von 1,4°C messen (1 Sensor nach GPU der 2 vor CPU).


----------



## rabit (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Reihenfolge für Wasserkühlung*

Ich würde immer sagen von der kühlsten Komponente zur wärmsten Komponente.


----------



## VJoe2max (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Reihenfolge für Wasserkühlung*



rabit schrieb:


> Ich würde immer sagen von der kühlsten Komponente zur wärmsten Komponente.


Das ist im Falle einer einigermaßen normalen Wakü einfach Quark 

Es ist in der Tat völlig egal wie die Reihenfolge aussieht. Lediglich der AB direkt vor der Pumpe hat sich einfach aus befülltechnischen Gründen als sinnvoll erwiesen.

Die Reihenfolge würde nur eine Rolle spielen, wenn der Durchfluss unter dem kritischen Limit von ca. 20-30L/h liegen würde, weil nur dann Wärmeleitung der dominierende Effekt bei der Wärmeübertragung ist. 
Bei höheren Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten in den Kühlerquerschnitten (und im Radi) ist der Wärmeübergang durch direkte Wärmeübertragung von der Feststoffoberfläche an die Teilchen des fließenden Mediums dominiert (turbulenter Strömungsfall).
Dann spielt die Reihenfolge keine Rolle mehr, weil der Wärmeübergang wesentlich effizienter geschieht als bei laminarer Anströmung und weil die aufgenommene Wärme schneller abtransportiert wird als die lokale Aufheizrate die momentane Wassertemperatur messbar steigern könnte  .
Letzteres Szenario ist der Normalfall in einer Wakü und die Reihenfolge damit egal. Eine Wakü bei der das nicht der Fall ist, kann man vergessen.

Aber jetzt bitte nicht wieder den falschen Schluss ziehen, dass extreme Durchflüsse den Wärmeübergang noch steigern würden - das ist üblicherweise bei mehr als ca. 50 - 60L/h nicht der mehr messbar der Fall. Nur wenn man schlechte Kühler (Kanalkühler etc.) einsetzt kann das noch ein bisschen was bringen - allerdings von einem niedrigen Niveau kommend.


----------



## rabit (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Reihenfolge für Wasserkühlung*

Also wenn es egal ist, ist meine Reihenfolge nicht falsch oder^^.
Zudem schreibe ich würde..
und nicht es ist zwingend erforderlich....
Durch "meine Reihenfolge hätte er auch keinen Nachteil


----------



## nemetona (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Reihenfolge für Wasserkühlung*

Wie schon erwähnt, wirst du durch gezieltes Verschlauchen keinen Kühlleistungsvorteil erreichen der den Aufwand rechtfertigt.
Ich würde auf zwei Dinge achten:
1. der AGB sollte im Kreislauf unmittelbar vor der Pumpe sitzen, dies erleichtert das befüllen.
2. anschließend einmal von unten nach oben verschlauchen, dies erleichtert das entlüften im Vergleich zu einer mehrfachen auf & ab Schlauchführung.


----------



## Madz (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Reihenfolge für Wasserkühlung*



nemetona schrieb:


> Wie schon erwähnt, wirst du durch gezieltes Verschlauchen keinen Kühlleistungsvorteil erreichen der den Aufwand rechtfertigt.
> Ich würde auf zwei Dinge achten:
> 1. der AGB sollte im Kreislauf unmittelbar vor der Pumpe sitzen, dies erleichtert das befüllen.
> 2. anschließend einmal von unten nach oben verschlauchen, dies erleichtert das entlüften im Vergleich zu einer mehrfachen auf & ab Schlauchführung.


*unterschreib*


----------



## netheral (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Reihenfolge für Wasserkühlung*

So siehts aus. Wenn man die WaKü verschlaucht, juckt es idr. nicht, an welcher Stelle welche Komponente sitzt, da sich das Wasser von der 1. Wärmequelle zur letzten maximal um 1 - 2 ° erwärmt (wenn überhaupt). Insgesamt hat man quasi überall ca. die gleiche Wassertemperatur.

Also sollte man nach dem von memetona erwähnten Prinzip verschlauchen. Ansonsten halt, wie es schön aussieht.  7x durchs Case für die optimale CPU Temp ist Käse. Da hast du 0,5° bessere Temps und dafür Wurstsalat.


----------



## Black_Beetle (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Reihenfolge für Wasserkühlung*

Hab Radiator Pumpe AGB CPU GPU Radiator gewählt. So drückts die Luft gleich in AGB dachte ich mir.

Zu dumm das meine neue Pumpe gestern kaputt gegangen ist und ich weiß nicht wieso. Hab NT ausgemacht und wieder an auf einmal lief Pumpe nicht mehr. Hab geschaut und festgestellt das nen Widerstand druch gebrannt ist. 

Könnte mir in Arsch beißen!!! Egal ist neu bestellt habe keine lust auf 3 Wochen warten und ohne Rechner da zu stehen. Andere reparier ich nebenbei selber.


----------



## Moose83 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Reihenfolge für Wasserkühlung*

Sollte ja auch erst AGB und dann auf die Pumpe! Ich glaube deswegen ist sie auch durchgebrannt.


----------



## Madz (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Reihenfolge für Wasserkühlung*

Die Pumpe darf nicht ohne Wasser laufen. Deswegen muss der AGB *direkt vor* die Pumpe.


----------



## Black_Beetle (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Reihenfolge für Wasserkühlung*

Nein das ist mir schon klar das sie nicht ohne Wasser darf. Es lief ja alles ca. 1 Tag lang und dann war alles auch entlüftet. Das einzigste was nicht so funktioniert hatte waren diese Scheiß Lüfter. Die liefen immer erst nach dem dritten Neustart an. Leider hatte ich da schon Temps von fast 80° am CPU. Dachte mir dann das mein NT zu wenig bringt also hab ich nen 2. NT für die Pumpe verwendet. Es scheint mir als das 2. NT defekt war denn danach lief die Pumpe auch nicht mehr und es stank nach durchgebrannten. War nen sehr altes, noname NT. =(

Beim befüllen hatte ich den AGB komplett mit Wasser gefüllt und im Schlauch vor der Pumpe bzw dahinter war auch sofort Wasser zu sehen. Hatte auch immer sofort den Jumper gesetzt für den Entlüftungsmodus. 

Ach keine Ahnung hoffe das es nächste Woche dann klappt sonst platz ich glaube.

Das Problem scheint aber mit der Aquastream auch sehr bekannt zu sein das die Lüfter nicht gleich beim ersten mal anlaufen bzw nur kurz und wieder stehen bleiben. Leider habe ich erst nachdem die Pumpe defekt war mich um nen Zauberstecker gekümmert. Hoffe der kommt nächste Woche.


----------



## Madz (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Reihenfolge für Wasserkühlung*

Was für Lüfter hast du eingesetzt? Der Lüfterausgang der Pumpe verträgt nämlich nur 6w.


----------



## Black_Beetle (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Reihenfolge für Wasserkühlung*

Falsch es sind max. 5 W

Es sind 3 x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK2 ( 140x140x25mm )


----------



## Black_Beetle (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Reihenfolge für Wasserkühlung*

grrr pumpe läuft nun wieder aber der Rechner noch nicht. Ich warte auf den Zauberstecker und das neue Netzteil. Hoffe mein altes ist defekt dann kann ich das getrost einschicken.


----------



## Madz (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Reihenfolge für Wasserkühlung*

Den Zauberstecker kannst du auch mit einem STück Draht/Büroklammer ersetzen.  (Schwarz und Rot verbinden)


----------



## Black_Beetle (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Reihenfolge für Wasserkühlung*

Stecker ist da, Pumpe ist gelötet und nun läuft alles wie es soll. Vielleicht bekomm ich den alten pumpencontroller auch noch gelötet das ich ihn bei Ebay verkaufen kann.

Nur gut ich habe das mit der Büroklammer nicht gemacht denn es ist nicht schwarz und rot was bei mir überbrückt ist. Hab nen Bequiet Dark Power

Vielen Dank an euch alle.


----------

